# Magneto vs. Seiya



## Soledad Eterna (Mar 10, 2010)

Seiya is in his strongest form.


----------



## lambda (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol wut   ?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Mar 10, 2010)

Magneto can stand Galactus's attacks, maybe the only issue here is speed but otherwise I see this as a fair fight.


----------



## lambda (Mar 10, 2010)

Galactus' power fluctuates so much that's hardly enough to make this a fair fight.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Mar 10, 2010)

Magneto gets rape.


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 10, 2010)

Isn't Seiya like, insanely faster than light?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Magneto's going to get his ass handed to him here.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 10, 2010)

so you put some one..who's thanos/low skyfather level..

against magneto...



spite thread? who'd erik pwn lately that cheesed you off


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you refering to that reflexive blast from Galactus? That was not Galactus's best.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 10, 2010)

You do know what it means Seiya being in his strongest form.... no?


----------



## Knight (Mar 10, 2010)

What did Magneto do to deserve this?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Mar 10, 2010)

If speed is equalized, can it change something?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 10, 2010)

So far Seiya is just a Human that follows the laws of the world
he has blood, needs to breathe,he is affected by gravity, he is affected by light he is affected my magnetism!.
Even with the god cloth he is still vulnerable to non physical forces
He got shoved to a distance by hades just with a wave of his hand
Kinda like How magneto shoves people like The Thing or Colossus  ^.^
Look at him bleeding...


He can be defeated by Magneto by using any of the examples I will show.
How can magneto be defeated?
No one has said how.
Magneto has many many ways of stopping Seiya from doing a move and I lwill list them.
He also has many ways Of killing him and I will list them.
All backed by scans
You guys got nothing but


he moves faster than light
He has a divine aura that protects him from gravity,magnetism, and magnetos Powers*
He doesn't need to breathe *

*with no evidence

As Marvel says Mags is "the most powerful being on earth"
As the Master of Magnetism, he can lift, move, and alter objects through magnetic force, Alter the Earth's magnetic field which extends into space as the magnetosphere, and increase his own strength.He can also perceive the world around himself solely as patterns of magnetic and electrical energy. He can also perceive the natural magnetic auras surrounding living beings, as well.He can also achieve a wide range of other effects such as project or manipulate any form of energy that is related to the electromagnetic spectrum.

Magneto controls the entire EM spectrum

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img451.imageshack.us/img451/3257/magelectromagnetic3gu.jpg




He can fire and absorb bolts of electricity and magnetic force, reverse lasers and other forms of radiation or energy

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img486.imageshack.us/img486/7603/page15ys6.jpg




He also can control lighting 

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/4638/magbettercontroloflightingthen.jpg




Can Turn the Earth off
Magneto blanketed the entire globe with a self-generated electro-magnetic pulse that caused widespread devastation

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img279.imageshack.us/img279/3365/magcutsaswath8vm.jpg




Earth Powers
Magneto can cause earthquakes and open up the earth

*Spoiler*: __ 









Metallic Bonding
this allows Magneto to blend metallic alloys with the earth, water,essentially any surface and even air (HoM).

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/4233/magfusesmetal13lp.jpg




Launcher
Magneto can surroud someone with earth or Metal and launch them away

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img116.imageshack.us/img116/1784/newmutants04014jc4.jpg




*Gravity* 
Seya wont be able to do nothing while he is floating like a n00b

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img285.imageshack.us/img285/2884/magreflectspsychicpowerandreve.jpg



*
Speed*
Faster than The speed of Cyclops Optic blast= speed of light

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img79.imageshack.us/img79/1577/magneto3hz4.jpg





Matter Manipulation: 
Magneto is able to manipulate matter even to the subatomic level
not limited to objects with metallic properties and is able to manipulate objects with non metallic properties like wood, stone, plastics etc. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/9286/magfusesmetal2nx9.jpg





Blood control
Magneto can also remove a body's iron molecules 
Every living being has at least traces of iron in their blood
Mags uses this to  manipulate the iron-enriched blood-flow to one's brain to induce aneurysms or unconsciousness or just shred them to pieces,He can also use it to stop someone from moving.

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/940/magripsapartneo7do.jpg



He also ripped Apocalypsed in half by doing this 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Magneto has also used iron molecules in the blood to immobilize crowds 
If he really wanted he could have killed them.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Here he uses his force field to immobilise people

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img162.imageshack.us/img162/8932/magneto2qd2.jpg[/



control ferrous particles in the air to create a sphere were you die 

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a140/MightilyOats/Magneto88.jpg



invisibility
Mags can become invisible by deflecting visible light around his body.

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img53.imageshack.us/img53/4339/tnoticehim9ea.jpg



Magnetic Flight

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img486.imageshack.us/img486/7603/page15ys6.jpg




Magneto can also use his powers to create a traversable wormhole between two points in space 

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/7079/excalibur0822gi2.jpg





*Magnetos Force Field*
Magneto can erect electro-magnetic force fields with a high degree of impenetrability...
His field has taken multiple Avengers or X-men, as well as Phoenix, Thor, She Hulk, and even Galactus.


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/8553/magfiresstonesshield7jj.jpg



energy attacks 
Captain Universe Spider-Man’s powers deflected like a bug

*Spoiler*: __ 








Protons

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/6231/magcontrolsphotons0ki.jpg



He can also take Phoenix's Full power blasts

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img371.imageshack.us/img371/9142/magtakesphoenixblast7nn.jpg



he can take nukes as well

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img484.imageshack.us/img484/3455/magtakesamegatonbomb9cn.jpg




Even without his shield he was able to take a full power energy assault from 

Bishop who had absorbed the energies of all  the X men

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img68.imageshack.us/img68/9531/magtakesallenergyofxmen3gi.jpg





And even nukes 

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img107.imageshack.us/img107/3559/magtakespain1fh.jpg





*Seiya is too fast argument*

As long as there is air,gravity,earth and seiya has blood then his speed is nothing.

*blood*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Air*

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Earth*

*Spoiler*: __ 







*Natural Forces*

*Gravity*


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img285.imageshack.us/img285/2884/magreflectspsychicpowerandreve.jpg





*Reactions*
Faster than The speed of Cyclops Optic blast= speed of light

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img79.imageshack.us/img79/1577/magneto3hz4.jpg







*Divine Cloth's Aura Argument*


First of all If needles can harm someone who is wearing a cloth then I am a 100% that Magnetos waves will too.

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/8613/601u.jpg




Also Magneto has the power to control any type of cloth
But its made of "god" material Of Cosmo!
It doesnt matter what it is made as long as it has atoms and Metal 
Here he controls Mjolnir A tool of Gods

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a140/MightilyOats/Magneto87.jpg




Mags can see force and energy on a subatomic level. 
He can also rearrange matter on a subatomic level.

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/364/magnetoripslogansadamantiumoutqy9.jpg

Link removed




This is what happens to Seiya even tough he has a god cloth

Mags Rips the iron out of Seiya's blood. God cloth useless

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a140/MightilyOats/UltMag2.jpg




He gets bonded with Metal, god Cloth and all 

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/4233/magfusesmetal13lp.jpg




Sent into the earths Core.God cloth useless


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img116.imageshack.us/img116/1784/newmutants04014jc4.jpg





He can trow him to outer space.God cloth useless

*Spoiler*: __ 





Link removed.

jpg




Trap Seiya inside an Iron sphere generated by the airs ferrous particles Cutting Seiyas Air supply. God Cloth useless

*Spoiler*: __ 











Trap him in a blackHole. God Cloth useless


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/7079/excalibur0822gi2.jpg




Reverse the polarity of the electrical charges in Seiya's nervous system. God Cloth useless.

Increase/decrease the intensity of the charges. God cloth useless.

 Randomly spike Seiya's nervous system to give him a seizure. God Cloth useless




Its pretty Clear Magneto takes this one


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 10, 2010)

LMFAO Magneto is almost as powerfull as Pein
He is one of the most powerful mutants on earth 
he would destroy seiya
Magneto controls the entire EM spectrum, he wins.

He also can control lighting 

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/4638/magbettercontroloflightingthen.jpg



Magneto can also remove a body's iron molecules 
Every living being has at least traces of iron in their blood
So magneto can use them to rip you apart

He also ripped Apocalypsed in half by doing this 


I know Magneto has also used iron molecules in the blood to immobilize crowds at least twice (once at Colossus' sister's funeral, once when the Avengers invaded that island after he took it over). 
If he really wanted he could have killed them.



Here he uses his force field to immobilise people


When Magneto puts out his forcefield he is as good as invincible
No one can beat him
Magnetos force field wont get penetrated by punches.
Here he takes Thors hammer and she Hulk's Punches like nothing

And not just Physical but energy attacks too 
Captain Universe Spider-Man’s powers deflected like a bug

Protons


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 10, 2010)

So pretty much you haven't watched Saint Seiya, pretty much showing that you know nothing about anyone, much less Seiya himself, only posting feats and saying that Magneto wins. Awesome.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 10, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> LMFAO Magneto is almost as powerfull as Pein
> He is one of the most powerful mutants on earth
> he would destroy seiya
> Magneto controls the entire EM spectrum, he wins.
> ...



And any of this is going to do what to Seiya? other than tickle him maybe

Also Magneto would murder the lving shit out of Pein


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 10, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> LMFAO Magneto is almost as powerfull as Pein



you realize magneto would kill pein in under a second flat right with no effort?




T-Pein said:


> You guys obviously know nothing about him
> I have yet to see why Seiya wins


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 10, 2010)

So you guys got nothing LMFAO?
Thats how you win?
You tell me I know nothing about Seiya,
U tell me magneto pwns Pein,
You post a dumb picture to express yourself,

You guys just got Pwned by my superior magneto knowledge
I just showed that Seiya cant touch him,
His forcefield is too strong
He rips Seiya apart with his iron molecules manipulation powers
He stops seiya's speed with Gravity manipulation

magneto Wins
/thread


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 10, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> So you guys got nothing LMFAO?
> Thats how you win?
> You tell me I know nothing about Seiya,
> U tell me magneto pwns Pein,
> ...



Against somebody who had Galaxy level durability? and that wasn't even his strongest. Against somebody who is massivly faster than light? I don't fucking think so.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 10, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> So you guys got nothing LMFAO?
> Thats how you win?
> You tell me I know nothing about Seiya,



considering saints can lay watse to galaxies move at flt arguably faster then the flash or the runner..yes you know nothing



T-Pein said:


> U tell me magneto pwns Pein,



he absolutely and utterly pwns pein..he does so with no amount of effort

and nothing you can do will disprove this he has superior feats to your gay ass favorite charatcer




T-Pein said:


> You post a dumb picture to express yourself,



you make posts so stupid they deserve a motivational poster..and keep in my mind...I rarely post them in the OBD but your posts are so fucking dumb their among the rare few who get a poster...



T-Pein said:


> You guys just got Pwned by my superior magneto knowledge



you don't know anything about any character you argue you ignorant 



T-Pein said:


> I just showed that Seiya cant touch him,



no you didn;t you proved why pein can't touch him seeing as he in no way is comparable to the phoenix or even that weakened galactus 



T-Pein said:


> His forcefield is too strong



that's an argument left for posters who are more qualified about comics then you are..and even then said posters have the savvy too essentially know that the shield argument is moot

do the massive speed gap



T-Pein said:


> He rips Seiya apart with his iron molecules manipulation powers



is that before or after saiya destroy the galaxy their fighting in?



T-Pein said:


> He stops seiya's speed with Gravity manipulation



bullshit



T-Pein said:


> I'm retarded
> /thread



indeed, but we're talking about the match in question


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 10, 2010)

saying Bullshit is not good enough,
Seiya cant move
He cant do shit
Magneto wins 
/thread


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 10, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> saying Bullshit is not good enough,
> Seiya cant move
> He cant do shit
> Magneto wins
> /thread



Fine I'll play you're game. What's Magneto supposed to do him? tickle him to death?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 10, 2010)

Rip him to shreads like he did to apocalypse


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 10, 2010)

T-Pein needs to stop being wrong all of the time.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 10, 2010)

So he is gonna try to crush a divine cloth that can take on subatomic attacks on characters thats so far in the massive FTL, that attack soul and body, and can't die due to 8 sense.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 10, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> T-Pein needs to stop being wrong all of the time.



How is that^ contributing to the thread?
You need to get some facts or dont post bro



Xelloss said:


> So he is gonna try to crush a divine cloth that can take on subatomic attacks on characters thats so far in the massive FTL, that attack soul and body, and can't die due to 8 sense.



Can you tell me what the Cloth is made of?
Regardless magneto will rip Seiya trough the cloth


----------



## Kurou (Mar 10, 2010)

fucking lol at this thread.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 10, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> saying Bullshit is not good enough



it is when your an ignorant liar

also why are you running away from my points? why can;t you adress each one..individually

are you afraid? do you lack any knowledge? are you admitting defeat?




T-Pein said:


> Seiya cant move



he can move several million times ftl...you troll

[





T-Pein said:


> He cant do shit



he's almost as versatile as magneto...but uses his powers on a larger scale


T-Pein said:


> Magneto wins
> /thread



magneto beats pein yes

but not seiya


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 10, 2010)

Who the hell let T-Pein in the thread?!


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 10, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> derp




Bro do focus on magneto Vs Seiya
Post some scans to back up your claims yeah


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 10, 2010)

Now you're telling me what to do. I like where this is going.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 10, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Bro do focus on magneto Vs Seiya
> Post some scans to back up your claims yeah



so..that a yes your gonna lie..run and lie some more and display massive ignorance..on the characters your debating right?

also..when you do nothing but talk out of your ass...derping some one then asking for scans does not make you look objective or good

it makes you look like shit


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 10, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> More derp






Darth Nihilus said:


> Now you're telling me what to do. I like where this is going.



The thread is Magneto Vs Seiya
If you have nothing to contribute then dont bother to post
If u wanna tell me somthing then use VM or PM 

So far Magneto wins
Seiya cant move because he is floating due to Magnetos Gravity manipulation
And he got torn apart.
Also waiting to hear what Cloth Seiya is wearing


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 10, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Bro do focus on magneto Vs Seiya
> Post some scans to back up your claims yeah



How about you post something that will actually do something other than give Seiya a rather annoying itch to scratch, because honestly Magneto isn't going to much of anything to him.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 10, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> The thread is Magneto Vs Seiya
> If you have nothing to contribute then dont bother to post
> If u wanna tell me somthing then use VM or PM
> 
> ...



I have nothing to tell you other than you have no idea what you're talking about, and when someone calls you out for it, you tell them what to do, thinking that they are going to comply with your demands, which is not going to be the case here. 

So far you don't know shit.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 10, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> The thread is Magneto Vs Seiya
> If you have nothing to contribute then dont bother to post
> If u wanna tell me somthing then use VM or PM
> 
> ...



It says at his strongest, so that means it's either the one that gves his galaxy level durability or universal durability. 

And stop telling people what to do.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 10, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> The thread is Magneto Vs Seiya
> If you have nothing to contribute then dont bother to post
> If u wanna tell me somthing then use VM or PM



so basically because you know..that magneto has better feats then pein your running from the argument

and now your back to "seiya can't move"

what part of "destroys galaxies" is lost on you

Odin can beat this guy..magneto can't


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 10, 2010)

T-Pein, can I ask you something? Have you ever wondered why every thread you post in, the majority, if not all other posters are against you?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 10, 2010)

Seiya sodomizes so bad it's hilarious, T-pein's argument that is. Magneto doesn't deserve this shit.

There you go.


----------



## God (Mar 10, 2010)

What the hell are you guys talking about? Magneto can control blood iron. Clear rape if I ever saw one.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> T-Pein, can I ask you something? Have you ever wondered why every thread you post in, the majority, if not all other posters are against you?



his reply is usually that we're soo butthurt we can't refute his knowledge


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 10, 2010)

Major difference between being butthurt and not knowing what the fuck you're talking about.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 10, 2010)

Link removed

After crossings a billions of galaxies….
After passing trillions of dark spots
They finally reach a world.
(Go ahead get it translated, it's the same in the english version)

Seiya without his Gold Cloth travelled across this in moments. Seiya at his strongest would be God Cloth Seiya who is >>>>>>>Seiya without it. Seiya can travel across dimensions, has mastery over his soul(Can revive or travel to the world of the Dead with this), his cloth can resist absolute 0, strike billions of times per sec, hurt Hades(Creator of the dimension in that scan) with his best attack.

Don't have too many scans with me at hand right now.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 10, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> How about you post something that will actually do something other than give Seiya a rather annoying itch to scratch, because honestly Magneto isn't going to much of anything to him.



Did u miss the part where magneto can destroy him from withing his own blood?



T-Pein said:


> The thread is Magneto Vs Seiya
> If you have nothing to contribute then dont bother to post
> If u wanna tell me somthing then use VM or PM




^ I think you guys missed that



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> so basically because you know..that magneto has better feats then pein your running from the argument



This is Magneto vs Seiya 
Did u not know that?



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> and now your back to "seiya can't move"
> 
> what part of "destroys galaxies" is lost on you
> 
> Odin can beat this guy..magneto can't




Ok so how is he gonna "destroys galaxies" if he cant move?
Magneto can beat him as you shall see




Cubey said:


> What the hell are you guys talking about? Magneto can control blood iron. Clear rape if I ever saw one.



This ^
Even with a god cloth on he could Still destroy seiya


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 10, 2010)

Please...please, I swear I will do anything. Just someone please ban, or better yet, kill this troll?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 10, 2010)

Ever heard of speed blitz, there's also the little thing about 8th sense users being fuck ton hard to keep dead,


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 10, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Even with a god cloth on he could Still destroy seiya


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Mar 10, 2010)

Seiya would bitlz Magneto before he can do anything anyways. Why is this three pages long?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 10, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Did u miss the part where magneto can destroy him from withing his own blood?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How's Magneto supposed to that when's already dead?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 10, 2010)

KingOfShippers, he isn't Kenshiro


----------



## Id (Mar 10, 2010)

I am not going to close this yet.


----------



## Id (Mar 10, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Did u miss the part where magneto can destroy him from withing his own blood?



You are aware, that Seiya can shatter atoms with his cosmo?



T-Pein said:


> Ok so how is he gonna "destroys galaxies" if he cant move?
> Magneto can beat him as you shall see


Drilled fandom, there is no way Magneto can halt Seiya's movements. 



T-Pein said:


> This ^
> Even with a god cloth on he could Still destroy seiya


Cloths in general release a protective aura, do you mind telling me how Magneto plans to bypass the Divine Cloth's protection?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Mar 10, 2010)

Maybe if this was Silver Saint Seiya then he might win.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 10, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Did u miss the part where magneto can destroy him from withing his own blood?



so you finally grew some balls and responded?

so he's gonna bypass mystical defenses that can among other things withstand a reality warp...galaxy leveling force

simultaneously some how stopping a guy who's several million times faster then him



T-Pein said:


> ^ I think you guys missed that



you have no authority to make such a demand of us we'll answer how ever we damn well please



T-Pein said:


> This is Magneto vs Seiya
> Did u not know that?



when you make a series of profoundly ignorant comments I will press you on them regardless

bow answer




T-Pein said:


> Ok so how is he gonna "destroys galaxies" if he cant move?



because he's several orders of magnitude fucking fatser then magneto 


T-Pein said:


> Magneto can beat him as you shall see



what I see is you habitually lying running away from posts..that refute your claims while claiming victory while generally showing a disregard for the rules and talking out of your ass






T-Pein said:


> This ^
> Even with a god cloth on he could Still destroy seiya



you realize cubey was humoring you right and not being serious?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 10, 2010)

Genis-Vell said:


> I am not going to close this yet.



Did u miss the part where they are telling me to die?

*Spoiler*: __ 





Level7N00b said:


> Please...please, I swear I will do anything. Just someone please ban, or better yet, kill this troll?






And just talking smack about my Persona?

And why do u close my threads and you say I am not providing "scans" to back up what I say yet you don't do so yourself?



Genis-Vell said:


> You are aware, that Seiya can shatter atoms with his cosmo?



Cool do you have a scan of that?
And  are you aware that Magneto once blanketed the entire globe with a self-generated electro-magnetic pulse that caused widespread devastation?

Are you aware that as the Master of Magnetism, he can lift, move, and alter objects through magnetic force, 
manipulate the iron-enriched blood-flow to one's brain to induce aneurysms or unconsciousness or just shred them to pieces, 
control ferrous particles in the atmosphere, 
Alter the Earth's magnetic field which extends into space as the magnetosphere, increase his own strength, erect electro-magnetic force fields with a high degree of impenetrability - his forcefield has withstood the effects of multiple nuclear weapons, volcanic eruption, the depths of space and attacks from multiple Avengers or X-men, as well as Phoenix, Thor, and even Galactus.

He can also perceive the world around himself solely as patterns of magnetic and electrical energy. He can perceive the natural magnetic auras surrounding living beings, as well.
He can also achieve a wide range of other effects such as project or manipulate any form of energy that is related to the electromagnetic spectrum.He can fire and absorb bolts of electricity and magnetic force, reverse lasers and other forms of radiation or energy, create enough intense heat as infrared radiation to destroy a metal door, and become invisible by deflecting visible light around his body.
Oh and  Magneto can also use his powers to create a traversable wormhole between two points in space he can also fly even in outerspace.
Oh and he can cause earthquakes and open up the earth....

*Spoiler*: __ 










> Drilled fandom, there is no way Magneto can halt Seiya's movements.



No way LMFAO
Really?
really,
Reeeally?
as long as there is air,gravity,earth and seiya has blood then...
yeah im pretty sure he can bro 

*blood*

*Air**

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]



*Earth*

*Spoiler*: __ 







*Natural Forces*

*Gravity*



*Also now that I showed that scan
magneto can block airflow from going inside those.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 10, 2010)

> Cloths in general release a protective aura, do you mind telling me how Magneto plans to bypass the Divine Cloth's protection?




Magneto can control all metal including God Metal
Here he controls Mjolnir

and even If you choose to ignore that....
Magneto has used his magnetic abilities to extract the Adamantium bonded to Wolverine's skeleton, by manipulating it on a molecular level. Mags can also see force and energy on a subatomic level. He can also rearrange matter on a subatomic level.

*Spoiler*: __ 





Link removed





This happens to seiya inside his cloth hes just human afterall


Or he could just fuse Metal outside it



Then if he wanted 



If Seiya had any other cloth like the gold one this would be a stomp 


nvm Either way magneto takes this one
Now you can close this  
*magneto wins*
also can you guys try to post some constructive evidence to your claims. 
thanks


----------



## zenieth (Mar 10, 2010)

I posted the saint seiya feat thread, which you blatantly ignored. and it doesn't matter if his blood has iron as he'll be done before magneto can blink. Also Galaxy level > planetary level, just a fun little fact.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 10, 2010)

zenieth said:


> I posted the saint seiya feat thread, which you blatantly ignored. and it doesn't matter if his blood has iron as he'll be done before magneto can blink. Also Galaxy level > planetary level, just a fun little fact.



can u try to post some constructive evidence here to your claims. 
thanks




zenieth said:


> it doesn't matter if his blood has iron as he'll be done before magneto can blink.


as long as there is air,gravity,earth and seiya has blood then...
yeah im pretty sure he can stop him bro 

*Spoiler*: __ 




*blood*

*Air**

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]



*Earth*

*Spoiler*: __ 







*Natural Forces*

*Gravity*


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 10, 2010)

After all your trolling, its strange you would say that.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 10, 2010)

T-pein running away again...he is the single most blatantly obvious lying...moronic troll I have yet seen on the obd

heres a tip-FUCKING RESPOND TO THE GAP BETWEEN POWERS AND SPEED..you idiot



T-Pein said:


> can u try to post some constructive evidence here to your claims.
> thanks



are you retarded? mentally sick? do you just not see posts with overwhelming evidence debunking your bullshit?
 he posted an entire thread...debunking your crap


----------



## Id (Mar 10, 2010)

T-Pein said:
			
		

> Cool do you have a scan of that?


Lesson #1 for a Saints apprentice, is learning how to break atoms using cosmo power. 
 here 

And yes I am fully aware of what Magneto is capable of. 



			
				T-Pein said:
			
		

> No way LMFAO
> Really?
> really,
> Reeeally?
> ...


Seiya will be unaffected by Magnetos mutagenic EM powers, by the Divine Cloth’s protection. 



			
				T-Pein said:
			
		

> Magneto can control all metal including God Metalo


No not really, that would require Magneto to bend Seiya’s energy. As a Divine Saint, his energy output far exceeds Magneto’s by several orders.

And no, Seiya is not Human “level”. His Cosmo Power, and his mastery of the 7th & 8th sense’s augments his physical attributes far beyond human levels.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Mar 10, 2010)

Seiya at his strongest is when with his final Cosmo IIRC? What the hell can Magneto do and it seems like T-Pein knows nothing about SS?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 10, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> After all your trolling, its strange you would say that.





The Immortal WatchDog said:


> T-pein running away again...he is the single most blatantly obvious lying...moronic troll I have yet seen on the obd
> 
> heres a tip-FUCKING RESPOND TO THE GAP BETWEEN POWERS AND SPEED..you idiot
> 
> ...



can u try to refrain from insulting me ???
This is a Magneto Vs Seiya 
If you have nothing to offer please don't post

Read the Rules bro

*Be nice*
For starters, be nice to each other. With a lot of people together in/on a place, naturally not everyone will agree with you on something. Everyone has different opinions on various issues, let's all be respectful towards each other and our opinions.

*No Flaming*
Flamewars contribute absolutely nothing to the forums. 

*Don't go "Off-Topic" *
Try and keep the discussion on-topic as much as possible.

*R.E.S.P.E.C.T*
Know who you are talking to.

*Don't be a hero*
Don't act like a tough guy towards the rest of the forum members.

*Personal Affairs*
Personal affairs (Example: Problems with other members) are NOT to be fought out via the forums. If you have some kind of problem with someone, use an instant messenger program like MSN, ICQ or AIM, you can always e-mail each other, or use the PM function. 

thanks

And Genis-Vell can you provide some evidence to your claim that Seiya will be unaffected by Magnetos mutagenic EM powers, by the Divine Cloth’s protection. And Seiya is still a human, I mean he can die and has blood.
he is affected by the laws of the world as well.

eg. gravity

Thanks


----------



## zenieth (Mar 10, 2010)

I posted the respect thread, two pages back, which I noted before in my previous post which you went on to criticize about not being constructive, when I told you the basis for why Magneto gets sodomized perfectly.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 10, 2010)

You can take your rules and shove them, T-Pein. Trolling is by all means worse than any of those that you accuse other members of.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 10, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> can u try to refrain from insulting me ???
> This is a Magneto Vs Seiya
> If you have nothing to offer please don't post
> 
> ...



Proof has already been posted, it's not our fault that you want to ignore it and have not read Saint Seiya at all.

A thread was psosted here to thier feats and you ignored it. In that thread was proof to not only Pegesus Seiya not only being faster than light, but much much stronger than Magneto is.

Also how about following the rules yourself before actually preaching on someone elses doorstep.

Especially the one about trolling.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 10, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> can u try to refrain from insulting me ???



when you stop lying..pussying out...and being an all around biased troll yes



T-Pein said:


> If you have nothing to offer please don't post



considering I countered every one of your claims with descriptions of feats you can't possibly be asking me this


T-Pein said:


> *Be nice*
> For starters, be nice to each other. With a lot of people together in/on a place, naturally not everyone will agree with you on something. Everyone has different opinions on various issues, let's all be respectful towards each other and our opinions.



I'm a very nice guy you can ask any one here...but I have zero tolerance for..liars...and even less for trolls who wank their favorite characters



T-Pein said:


> *No Flaming*
> Flamewars contribute absolutely nothing to the forums.



yeah, considering all your doing is deliberately trolling to cause shitstorms you need to follow this

I'm not guilty of this you how ever do this every other post...so much so that an S moderator actually told you you were becoming a problem and needed to lurk more



T-Pein said:


> *Don't go "Off-Topic" *
> Try and keep the discussion on-topic as much as possible.



no one was off topic you made a claim pertaining to this thread "magneto is almost as powerful as pein he can take the saints"

I then proceeded to move forward to that argument...as it pertained to your massively inflated opinion of character capabilities and your outright lies and distortion of evidence..



T-Pein said:


> *R.E.S.P.E.C.T*



earn it...kid



T-Pein said:


> *Don't be a hero*
> Don't act like a tough guy towards the rest of the forum members.



you really wanna accuse me of this...when you make posts like "I'ma respect member...and i have people under my wing so watch out"



T-Pein said:


> *Personal Affairs*
> Personal affairs (Example: Problems with other members) are NOT to be fought out via the forums. If you have some kind of problem with someone, use an instant messenger program like MSN, ICQ or AIM, you can always e-mail each other, or use the PM function.



I don't have personal beef with you at all..what I am doing is responding decisively to your posts

so far all of them have contained lies distortions of evidence and bias-which are against the rules



T-Pein said:


> thanks



I'm sorry are you out of your mind? are you a mod? who the hell do you think you are barking orders at some one




T-Pein said:


> And Genis-Vell can you provide some evidence to your claim that Seiya will be unaffected by Magnetos mutagenic EM powers, by the Divine Cloth’s protection. And Seiya is still a human, I mean he can die and has blood.
> he is affected by the laws of the world as well.



LOL

hey moderator I demand you provide proof...even though all I've done is lie..and distort evidence and ignore and run from posts


----------



## Id (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey, hey.

I am enjoying this topic. No need for you guys to get personal.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 10, 2010)

Genis-Vell said:


> Hey, hey.
> 
> I am enjoying this topic. No need for you guys to get personal.



A bad poster that trolls constantly and stonewalls all the time in debating is not banned instantly.

...

Sounds like Raigen.


----------



## Id (Mar 10, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> And Genis-Vell can you provide some evidence to your claim that Seiya will be unaffected by Magnetos mutagenic EM powers, by the Divine Cloth’s protection. And Seiya is still a human, I mean he can die and has blood.
> he is affected by the laws of the world as well.
> 
> eg. gravity
> ...



The Armors count on the divine protection granted by Athena. More so in Seiya’s case as a “Divine Saint” thanks to the armors being bathed by Athena’s blood, and his sudden spike of Cosmo power.   

Link removed


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm like one of magneto's main defenders...and once in cbr took on the place when they was shitting on the guys reaction time and claiming superman could kick his ass if speed was equalized

and even I know, this is a fucking mismatch...of epic proportions 

T-pein you want us to respect you and take you seriously? 

1, know what your talking about you..rarely do

2, honesty man  don't act like..there hasn't been a single thread where you've been honest..and not made up feats

3, don't speculate and assume shit..you do this

4, when you post..and people call you out..debate them with evidence..don't filibuster/bs your way 

5, just don't troll you..let it go every ones favorite chars loose at some point


----------



## Kenshiro (Mar 10, 2010)

Why is T-Pein spewing bullshit here if he doesn't even read Saint Seiya?


----------



## Id (Mar 10, 2010)

Kenshiro said:


> Why is T-Pein spewing bullshit here if he doesn't even read Saint Seiya?



He is learning the ways of the Saints, through me. :33


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 10, 2010)

we're apparently bullying him so he is trying to fight the good fight and speak the truth...as he has come here to do that as one of the most respectful members on nf or something

he has to be some ones dupe theres no way this guy can be this biased


----------



## Kenshiro (Mar 10, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> we're apparently bullying him so he is trying to fight the good fight and speak the truth...as he has come here to do that as one of the most respectful members on nf or something
> 
> he has to be some ones dupe theres no way this guy can be this biased



Ask a mod to do an Ip check on him or something.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 10, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> we're apparently bullying him so he is trying to fight the good fight and speak the truth...as he has come here to do that as one of the most respectful members on nf or something
> 
> *he has to be some ones dupe theres no way this guy can be this biased*



Maybe it's Raigen...but then again even Raigen wasn't near this much of a dunce.


----------



## Id (Mar 10, 2010)

Cant prove he is a dupe, and I can only punish when members act up.

So from here on no more flaming, or anything that does not contribute to the thread. Or else I will start deleting.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 10, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog I addressed your concerns here
In the future if you want to discuss anything none "magneto vs Seiya"
Contact me by PM
thanks


*Spoiler*: __ 





The Immortal WatchDog said:


> derp







> considering I countered every one of your claims with descriptions of feats you can't possibly be asking me this



Really?
can you link me to the post I cant recall this happening at all



> derp






> yeah, considering all your doing is deliberately trolling to cause shitstorms you need to follow this



I don't see how following basic ODB procedure and backing up my words with evidence  = trolling



> no one was off topic you made a claim pertaining to this thread "magneto is almost as powerful as pein he can take the saints"



He is,
And it was just a little statement to compare strenght
Not a thing for you to attack instead of you know all that long essay on magneto 
sigh
Straw man fallacy's are fail



> I then proceeded to move forward to that argument...as it pertained to your massively inflated opinion of character capabilities and your outright lies and distortion of evidence..



So far I have included evidence to everything I mention
And that as it relates to magneto vs Seiya,
Other battles don't count keep it on topic

[/qUOTE]derp[/QUOTE]





> you really wanna accuse me of this...when you make posts like "I'ma respect member...and i have people under my wing so watch out"



Did I say that in this thread 
no I dont think so 
Keep it on topic



> derp





> so far all of them have contained lies distortions of evidence and bias-which are against the rules



Im sorry,
Is this magneto vs Seiya or not?



> I'm sorry are you out of your mind? are you a mod? who the hell do you think you are barking orders at some one



Im just a member that is looking out for you bro
that why I linked you to the rules so you can read them like I did and learn to respect them.



> hey moderator I demand you provide proof...even though all I've done is lie..and distort evidence and ignore and run from posts



No
not really
I have backed up my arguments with scans 
No one else so far has done the same

edit Genis-Vell is trying now







Emperor Joker said:


> A thread was psosted here to thier feats and you ignored it. In that thread was proof to not only Pegesus Seiya not only being faster than light, but much much stronger than Magneto is.
> 
> Also how about following the rules yourself before actually preaching on someone elses doorstep.
> 
> Especially the one about trolling.



can you post here?
and I am following the rules + im not a troll
that is Libel



Genis-Vell said:


> The Armors count on the divine protection granted by Athena. More so in Seiya’s case as a “Divine Saint” thanks to the armors being bathed by Athena’s blood, and his sudden spike of Cosmo power.
> 
> Link removed



Im sorry but how do you explain what happens next?


I'm am not a Saint Seiya Expert however I have enough knowledge
to know that they do get hurt even with a cloth on.

And The Immortal WatchDog if u have anything to say to me do it by PM


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 10, 2010)

the burden of proof..rests on T-pein to prove that Mangeto has speed..onpar with say Gladiator or flash or the silver surfur in so far as being able to respond to...a blitz from a saint

also..defensive force required to stave off an assault..that could potentially multi galaxy bust


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 10, 2010)

T Pein, yes they can get hurt with thier cloths on...from people who are actually on thier fucking level.

Let me say this there are people in Marvel who can beat Seiya...Magneto is not one of them. You're looking for someone like Odin.


----------



## Id (Mar 10, 2010)

> Im sorry but how do you explain what happens next?


What’s there to point out? Milo explains he will use Scarlet Needle to neutralize Hectors divine protection.


----------



## Dogescartes (Mar 10, 2010)

One pegasus ryu sei ken, and magneto is dead, wait.. one punch from seiya and is over, you know the cosmo is the most convinient power level it can grow indefinitely, and is not a non limit fallancy.

Seiya rapes.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 10, 2010)

your misconduct will be contentest in a public venue where you can't lie your way out of it



T-Pein said:


> So far I have included evidence to everything I mention
> And that as it relates to magneto vs Seiya,
> Other battles don't count keep it on topic



so you feel that magneto despite lacking the speed to react

will stop a character able to move several million times ftl..before he obliterates the dimension their fighting on?





T-Pein said:


> Im just a member that is looking out for you bro
> that why I linked you to the rules so you can read them like I did and learn to respect them.



your attempting to start a shit storm and deliberately bait members



T-Pein said:


> No
> not really
> I have backed up my arguments with scans
> No one else so far has done the same[/SPOILER]



yet you fail to realize those scans do not prove that magneto has

a, the reaction time to stop himself from being blitz

or 

B the power to do damage to beings that can rend galaxies a asunder 







T-Pein said:


> Im sorry but how do you explain what happens next?
> 
> 
> I'm am not a Saint Seiya Expert however I have enough knowledge
> ...



you really wanna play this game? where you blatantly disrespect posters lie...and make shit up

you haven't backed up anything nor refuted any arguments what so ever...you've lied


again this comes down too a character who is several million times ftl..with the destructive capacity of a low end skyfather

vs magneto who is a planetary level being with lightspeed reaction time

do you not see the obvious lack of objectivity then in arguing for the old dude?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 10, 2010)

This message is hidden because *The Immortal WatchDog* is on your ignore list



Genis-Vell said:


> What’s there to point out? Milo explains he will use Scarlet Needle to neutralize Hectors divine protection.



Did u just admit that the skin can get pierced with needles?
While he has "Divine Protection"?


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 10, 2010)

And Milo its 1 tier below God Cloth saints and most Gold saints have normally better control over their power than the protagonist excluding Ikki.

Gold saint fight with Titans.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 10, 2010)

so I'm guessing...you've conceded then T-pein ?

any ways on topic

mangeto lacks the speed or power...Odin can do this zeus..could shuma could


----------



## Id (Mar 10, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Did u just admit that the skin can get pierced with needles?
> While he has "Divine Protection"?


Come again? Read the Scan T-Pein.


----------



## kyrax12 (Mar 10, 2010)

sorry for being offtopic but I recently began watching saint seiya and I was wondering on how Seiya can travel across galaxies if he is a human. I mean doesn't he need to breathe?

Also what chapter in the manga or Anime does it start showing space(galaxy) feat?


----------



## Id (Mar 10, 2010)

kyrax12 said:


> sorry for being offtopic but I recently began watching saint seiya and I was wondering on how Seiya can travel across galaxies if he is a human. I mean doesn't he need to breathe?
> 
> Also what chapter in the manga or Anime does it start showing space(galaxy) feat?



sorry for being offtopic but I recently began reading X-Men and I was wondering on how Magneto can travel across Space if he is a human. I mean doesn't he need to breathe?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 11, 2010)

Can someone answer what kyrax12 asked??
and post a scan too please.....
And Genis-Vell, magneto has been shown to be able to go to space 
He requires his force feild in order to breathe in outer space 


And I do know that Seiya is Human, he has blood, needs to breathe,he is affected by gravity, he is affected by light.
He also cant move while fighting at the speed of light, 
And even with the gold cloth he is vulnerable to non physical forces 
This happens to him after being dropped to the floor


Is that Blood?
But but
but
he he has god cloth 
Seiya can be defeated
And he does not fight at the speed of light
Only his attacks are ftl but not his movements

How does Magneto win? 
Simple.

A: Wrap Seiya,god cloth and all, in metal or Rocks and fling him into orbit.
I already showed Magneto can do this
B: Rip the iron out of Seiya's blood. God cloth useless.
I already showed Magneto can do this
C: Reverse the polarity of the electrical charges in Seiya's nervous system. God Cloth useless.
I already showed Magneto can do this
D: Increase/decrease the intensity of the charges. God cloth useless.
I already showed Magneto can do this
E: Randomly spike Seiya's nervous system to give him a seizure. God Cloth useless.
I already showed Magneto can do this
F:Trap Seiya inside an Iron sphere generated by the airs ferrous particles. God Cloth useless.
I already showed Magneto can do this
G:Stop Seiya from moving via Blood Iron and send him into the earths Core : God Cloth Useless
I already showed Magneto can do this

There are many ways he can Win but you get it He wins regardless
How does seiya Win?
He cant because he cant even make a move.

*Spoiler*: __ 



as long as there is air,gravity,earth and seiya has blood then...
yeah im pretty sure he can bro 

*blood*

*Air**

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]



*Earth*

*Spoiler*: __ 







*Natural Forces*

*Gravity*






Mags takes this one


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 11, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Can someone answer what kyrax12 asked??
> and post a scan too please.....
> And Genis-Vell, magneto has been shown to be able to go to space
> He requires his force feild in order to breathe in outer space
> ...



My replays are in bold


----------



## Id (Mar 11, 2010)

> And Genis-Vell, magneto has been shown to be able to go to space
> He requires his force feild in order to breathe in outer space


And T-Pien, Seiya has been shown to be able to go to space 
He requires his Cosmo Power in order to breathe in outer space. 

Nothing short of Hades himself has shown to harm a Divine Saint. Magneto has no real chance at winning.


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 11, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> And I do know that Seiya is Human, he has blood, needs to breathe,he is affected by gravity, he is affected by light.
> He also cant move while fighting at the speed of light,
> And even with the gold cloth he is vulnerable to non physical forces
> This happens to him after being dropped to the floor
> ...


His movements aren't FTL...even though he dodged the multiple lightspeed punches of Leo's signature attack...while Seiya was a bronze saint. Before he even had that boosted with Athena's blood. I guess you missed that somehow. And yeah, I'm sure that Seiya being wounded is caused by the ground rather than being damaged by Hades. That's just about as lame as claiming Darkseid gets defeated by stairs.


> _SNIP_



Funny how Seiya just has to use Pegasus Ryuusei Ken that easily stomps any attack from the Gold Saints. The Gold Saints including characters that can send people to other dimensions, move at lightspeed+, still have their bodies and powers even after they died thanks to the 8th sense, etc. T-Pein, you're not a very good troll.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 11, 2010)

so how does a thread that has an FTL star-system destroyer against someone who is not FTL and planetary at best last for five pages

seriously


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 11, 2010)

Genis-Vell said:


> And T-Pien, Seiya has been shown to be able to go to space
> He requires his Cosmo Power in order to breathe in outer space.
> 
> Nothing short of Hades himself has shown to harm a Divine Saint. Magneto has no real chance at winning.



kewl!
do you have a scan to back this up?
And Seiya got hurt by falling down from a few feet off the ground lol
And saying 


> When it past his cosmo field and control over his body and also pass the field of the divine cloth



Is not gonna cut it unless you have a scan to show that Seiya is immune to the electro-magnetic spectrum
And that saying that doesn't work against Him being blasted to space or the center of the earth,
Or being Trapped in a sphere of ferrous because he still needs air to breath

Seiya loses Magneto wins


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 11, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> kewl!
> do you have a scan to back this up?
> And Seiya got hurt by falling down from a few feet off the ground lol
> And saying


Falling because of what?


> Is not gonna cut it unless you have a scan to show that Seiya is immune to the electro-magnetic spectrum
> And that saying that doesn't work against Him being blasted to space or the center of the earth,
> Or being Trapped in a sphere of ferrous because he still needs air to breath
> 
> Seiya loses Magneto wins



I'm still waiting for a scan of Magneto's doing anything to someone of God Cloth Seiya's level.

Anyway, I'm bored with noticing another troll with dreams of infamy.


----------



## Id (Mar 11, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> kewl!
> do you have a scan to back this up?
> And Seiya got hurt by falling down from a few feet off the ground lol
> And saying



Correction Seiya was harmed by Hades, not the floor.  

Check the manga, Vol 26. Seiya, and Co fly through the Super Dimension unaided.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Mar 11, 2010)

Is that you Manga Facts?

Anywho, Magneto gets destroyed...


----------



## blueblip (Mar 11, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> kewl!
> do you have a scan to back this up?
> And Seiya got hurt by falling down from a few feet off the ground lol
> And saying
> ...


T-Pein, really, why don't you first read up in Saint Seiya before arguing? Someone did post a link to the respect thread, which basically lists all the combat feats (with scans) of the Sain Seiya story. It saves you the effort of having to actually read the whole manga. Once you've read that, come back and argue. It would help give you a better perspective on Seiya's abilities.

The problem here is you really have no knowledge on SS, and are trying to argue against it for a character you like. You actually think people will take you seriously when you try to pass of knowledge on a topic you only have half knowledge off? And how on earth can you make a valid argument if you don't know the series? What is your basis for countering an argument against Seiya when you know nothing about him?

I mean, you're actually refusing to believe that Seiya is capable of space travel when he's been doing that for donkey's years.

Or take for example the issue of "he needs air to breathe". If you have read Saint Seiya, you will know that thanks to the fact that they travel through space, they are offered a huge measure of protection against vacuums/airless environments. In other words, if a person can travel through space under his/her own power, it obviously means they have means to, through whatever mechanics, survive without the need for air.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 11, 2010)

Wasn't this the guy who never conceded Pein would lose to Superman all the way to the point the thread was landfilled?

Yeah have your Bleachverse vs WWH-level fun, Id. I'm saving my detailed response for a better thread.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 11, 2010)

Seiya is Human therefore he needs to breath
He is also affected by gravity and light
He can also Hear, I have seen him talking to people
So he can be affected by the electromagnetic spectrum
And did u guys know that an atom is made up of three subatomic particles?
they are protons, neutrons, and electrons. 
Protons are positively charged. Neutrons have no charge. Electrons are negatively charged
to avoid  confusing you with my Knowledge in gonna keep  it simple
The atom is held together because of the attraction of the poles....magnetism!
If Magnetism is not there then it is impossible for matter to exist 
The cloth is made of matter therefore mags can do as he wills with it.
And the God cloth does not protect Seiya from magnetism,
mags does any of the "kill" attacks 
He stops Seiya by using any of his "stop" movement skills
Seiya dies
And 8th sense just mean you go to hell, it dosnt mean you can come back to life after you die 
sigh

Also mags is not  just a human
he is Magneto an Omega Level mutant so make no mistake about it.

Oh and to whoever still wants to argue that magneto cant do anything to seiya because he has a "field of the divine cloth"




> But what is magic really but another way of describing the manipulation of forces and energies on a quantum level ?



Did I mention Magneto can manipulate them , 
thus breaking through Seiyas shield....

but T-Pein
"The filed of the devine cloth is not Magic"

It is a forces or an  energy so it makes no difference


Magneto wins


----------



## blueblip (Mar 11, 2010)

T-Pein, really, why don't you first read up in Saint Seiya before arguing? Someone did post a link to the respect thread, which basically lists all the combat feats (with scans) of the Sain Seiya story. It saves you the effort of having to actually read the whole manga. Once you've read that, come back and argue. It would help give you a better perspective on Seiya's abilities.

The problem here is you really have no knowledge on SS, and are trying to argue against it for a character you like. You actually think people will take you seriously when you try to pass of knowledge on a topic you only have half knowledge off? And how on earth can you make a valid argument if you don't know the series? What is your basis for countering an argument against Seiya when you know nothing about him?

I mean, you're actually refusing to believe that Seiya is capable of space travel when he's been doing that for donkey's years.

Or take for example the issue of "he needs air to breathe". If you have read Saint Seiya, you will know that thanks to the fact that they travel through space, they are offered a huge measure of protection against vacuums/airless environments. In other words, if a person can travel through space under his/her own power, it obviously means they have means to, through whatever mechanics, survive without the need for air. 



T-Pein said:


> Seiya is Human therefore he needs to breath
> He is also affected by gravity and light
> He can also Hear, I have seen him talking to people
> So he can be affected by the electromagnetic spectrum
> ...


If you're going to talk about physics, know it well before doing so. There are *four* forces at work. Magnetism is just one of them. And plus, protons, neutrons, and electrons are just the surface of matter. They themselves are made up of smaller particles, not mention a plethora of free floating particles that keep interacting with each other. So don't start bringing up physics when you don't know enough about it to make arguments based on it.

And so what if Seiya is human? It's obvious that he has abilities that go far, far, FAR beyond normal humans. And like I pointed out, if he can travel through space, how the hell does he have problems with having to breathe? If you want to use the 'he's human' card, Magnus is also human that way. Yet he also needs to breathe, but I don't see you saying Magnus can't fly through space.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok going by your logic Mags doesn't need to breath either 
I mean he was in space too! ^.^
If you really want that to be a power you are gonna have to back it up with a scan
And yeah there are 4 forces instead of 3 
Big deal
You yourself said " Magnetism is just one of them"
And protons, neutrons, and electrons themselves are made up of smaller particles, 
That makes a difference because???
The atom is held together by magnetism regardless!
sigh


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 11, 2010)

WTF is with this thread


----------



## lambda (Mar 11, 2010)

Trolling, mostly.

I maintain my lol wut?


----------



## blueblip (Mar 11, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Ok going by your logic Mags doesn't need to breath either
> I mean he was in space too! ^.^
> If you really want that to be a power you are gonna have to back it up with a scan
> And yeah there are 4 forces instead of 3
> ...


It makes a difference because magnetism ISN'T all that hold an atom together. The forces that make them...

Oh screw this. T-Pein, I've tried being reasonable. But all I can gather is you want to be told you are right, regardless of whether you're right or not. You are not debating, you are just saying, "Look, I have scans. Therefore, I'm right." over and over again. Which, FYI, is not the case.

Learn about a verse before arguing against it. Learn physics before you use it. Then again, I guess all of us were this adamant with our opinions when we were kids.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 11, 2010)

why isn't he banned? seriously..jersus he already got told by an S mod not to do this shit in his own thread

seriously this guy thinks magneto can only be defeated by pein and pein could solo the ssverse

superior feats..for the win..ftl speed in the millions and galaxy destroying power to magneto this really is no contest in any capacity 

when one character compares to a low level skyfather

and the other is essentially a gl/herald lite...


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 11, 2010)

This message is hidden because *The Immortal WatchDog* is on your ignore list
^
I doubt you contributed to the thead so if you want to tell me something do it By PM
------------------------------------------------------------------

So far Seiya is just a Human that follows the laws of the world
he has blood, needs to breathe,he is affected by gravity, he is affected by light he is affected my magnetism!.
Even with the god cloth he is still vulnerable to non physical forces
He got shoved to a distance by hades just with a wave of his hand
Kinda like How magneto shoves people like The Thing or Colossus  ^.^
Look at him bleeding...


He can be defeated by Magneto by using any of the examples I gave.
How can magneto be defeated?
No one has said how.
Magneto has many many ways of stopping Seiya from doing a move and I listed them.
He also has many ways Of killing him and I listed them.
All backed by scans
You guys got nothing but


he moves faster than light
He has a divine aura that protects him from gravity,magnetism, and magnetos Powers*
He doesn't need to breathe *

*with no evidence

Oh and bluedip
Magnetism is there regardless so Mags still has control of them


As Marvel says Mags is "the most powerful being on earth"
As the Master of Magnetism, he can lift, move, and alter objects through magnetic force, Alter the Earth's magnetic field which extends into space as the magnetosphere, and increase his own strength.He can also perceive the world around himself solely as patterns of magnetic and electrical energy. He can also perceive the natural magnetic auras surrounding living beings, as well.He can also achieve a wide range of other effects such as project or manipulate any form of energy that is related to the electromagnetic spectrum.

Magneto controls the entire EM spectrum

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img451.imageshack.us/img451/3257/magelectromagnetic3gu.jpg




He can fire and absorb bolts of electricity and magnetic force, reverse lasers and other forms of radiation or energy

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img486.imageshack.us/img486/7603/page15ys6.jpg




He also can control lighting 

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/4638/magbettercontroloflightingthen.jpg




Can Turn the Earth off
Magneto blanketed the entire globe with a self-generated electro-magnetic pulse that caused widespread devastation

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img279.imageshack.us/img279/3365/magcutsaswath8vm.jpg




Earth Powers
Magneto can cause earthquakes and open up the earth

*Spoiler*: __ 




Link removed




Metallic Bonding
this allows Magneto to blend metallic alloys with the earth, water,essentially any surface and even air (HoM).

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/4233/magfusesmetal13lp.jpg




Launcher
Magneto can surroud someone with earth or Metal and launch them away

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img116.imageshack.us/img116/1784/newmutants04014jc4.jpg




*Gravity* 
Seya wont be able to do nothing while he is floating like a n00b

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img285.imageshack.us/img285/2884/magreflectspsychicpowerandreve.jpg



*
Speed*
Faster than The speed of Cyclops Optic blast= speed of light

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img79.imageshack.us/img79/1577/magneto3hz4.jpg





Matter Manipulation: 
Magneto is able to manipulate matter even to the subatomic level
not limited to objects with metallic properties and is able to manipulate objects with non metallic properties like wood, stone, plastics etc. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/9286/magfusesmetal2nx9.jpg





Blood control
Magneto can also remove a body's iron molecules 
Every living being has at least traces of iron in their blood
Mags uses this to  manipulate the iron-enriched blood-flow to one's brain to induce aneurysms or unconsciousness or just shred them to pieces,He can also use it to stop someone from moving.

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/940/magripsapartneo7do.jpg



He also ripped Apocalypsed in half by doing this 

*Spoiler*: __ 





Link removed



Magneto has also used iron molecules in the blood to immobilize crowds 
If he really wanted he could have killed them.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Link removed



Here he uses his force field to immobilise people

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img162.imageshack.us/img162/8932/magneto2qd2.jpg[/



control ferrous particles in the air to create a sphere were you die 

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a140/MightilyOats/Magneto88.jpg



invisibility
Mags can become invisible by deflecting visible light around his body.

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img53.imageshack.us/img53/4339/tnoticehim9ea.jpg



Magnetic Flight

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img486.imageshack.us/img486/7603/page15ys6.jpg




Magneto can also use his powers to create a traversable wormhole between two points in space 

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/7079/excalibur0822gi2.jpg





*Magnetos Force Field*
Magneto can erect electro-magnetic force fields with a high degree of impenetrability...
His field has taken multiple Avengers or X-men, as well as Phoenix, Thor, She Hulk, and even Galactus.


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/8553/magfiresstonesshield7jj.jpg



energy attacks 
Captain Universe Spider-Man’s powers deflected like a bug

*Spoiler*: __ 





Link removed



Protons

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/6231/magcontrolsphotons0ki.jpg



He can also take Phoenix's Full power blasts

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img371.imageshack.us/img371/9142/magtakesphoenixblast7nn.jpg



he can take nukes as well

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img484.imageshack.us/img484/3455/magtakesamegatonbomb9cn.jpg




Even without his shield he was able to take a full power energy assault from 

Bishop who had absorbed the energies of all  the X men

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img68.imageshack.us/img68/9531/magtakesallenergyofxmen3gi.jpg





And even nukes 

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img107.imageshack.us/img107/3559/magtakespain1fh.jpg





*Seiya is too fast argument*

As long as there is air,gravity,earth and seiya has blood then his speed is nothing.

*blood*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Air*

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Earth*

*Spoiler*: __ 







*Natural Forces*

*Gravity*


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img285.imageshack.us/img285/2884/magreflectspsychicpowerandreve.jpg





*Reactions*
Faster than The speed of Cyclops Optic blast= speed of light

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img79.imageshack.us/img79/1577/magneto3hz4.jpg







*Divine Cloth's Aura Argument*


First of all If needles can harm someone who is wearing a cloth then I am a 100% that Magnetos waves will too.

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/8613/601u.jpg




Also Magneto has the power to control any type of cloth
But its made of "god" material Of Cosmo!
It doesnt matter what it is made as long as it has atoms and Metal 
Here he controls Mjolnir A tool of Gods

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a140/MightilyOats/Magneto87.jpg




Mags can see force and energy on a subatomic level. 
He can also rearrange matter on a subatomic level.

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/364/magnetoripslogansadamantiumoutqy9.jpg

Link removed




This is what happens to Seiya even tough he has a god cloth

Mags Rips the iron out of Seiya's blood. God cloth useless

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a140/MightilyOats/UltMag2.jpg




He gets bonded with Metal, god Cloth and all 

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/4233/magfusesmetal13lp.jpg




Sent into the earths Core.God cloth useless


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img116.imageshack.us/img116/1784/newmutants04014jc4.jpg





He can trow him to outer space.God cloth useless

*Spoiler*: __ 





Link removed.

jpg




Trap Seiya inside an Iron sphere generated by the airs ferrous particles Cutting Seiyas Air supply. God Cloth useless

*Spoiler*: __ 











Trap him in a blackHole. God Cloth useless


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/7079/excalibur0822gi2.jpg




Reverse the polarity of the electrical charges in Seiya's nervous system. God Cloth useless.

Increase/decrease the intensity of the charges. God cloth useless.

 Randomly spike Seiya's nervous system to give him a seizure. God Cloth useless




Its pretty Clear Magneto takes this one


----------



## lambda (Mar 11, 2010)

Seiya flexes his cosmo and anihilates everything in the star system. Your post useless.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 11, 2010)

lambda said:


> Seiya flexes his cosmo and anihilates everything in the star system. Your post useless.



No scan to show this happened. Your post useless
Now if you got nothing to contribute to this thread don't post
So far you have contributed nothing but spam


----------



## lambda (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah, because all the scans posted so far slowed your trolling any.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 11, 2010)

This message is hidden because *lambda* is on your ignore list
^
I doubt you contributed to the thead so if you want to tell me something do it By PM
Gotta love NF's Ignore user feature ^.^
================================================================

Do yous think Seiya is a God Like Pein?
Seiya is by no means a god just because he wears a so called "god" cloth
He is not a God but when he wears the god cloth his Power + speed gets boosted to a good like state.
He does need to breath, during his fights with hades he was doing a lot of it....
And I mean A LOT, like Huuuge breaths of air
Even if he needs less and air to breath magneto can keep his magnetic sphere around him for as long as he wants
Magneto has Geomagnetic Link which means that means earth lends him strength by it's simple existence so his power is limitless.[4]

Seiya is also not invulnerable to the magnetism or the gravity of earth
"But T-Pein he can destroy galaxies" !!!!!
Yeah and?
How is he going to destroy galaxies if he cant move?
His fists power are not an issue here he is stopped by Magneto from moving his body, Just Saying but Seiya has never been shown to destroy galaxies at all.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Mar 11, 2010)

T pein wins because everyone else in the thread is on his ignore list


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 11, 2010)

On the flipside the OBD wins when T-Pein is on everyone else's ignore list and ceases to be.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 11, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> T-Pein needs to stop being wrong all of the time.



This guy makes a lot of sense.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 11, 2010)

This message is hidden because *Darth Nihilus* is on your ignore list
^
I doubt you contributed to the thead so if you want to tell me something do it By PM
Gotta love NF's Ignore user feature ^.^
I only blocked those that do nothing to contribute to the thread 
They got destroyed by my magneto knowledge so they instead talk smack to me
Is called Ad-Hominem
================================================== ==============

no
not really 
I win because Of My superior Magneto knowledge and the lack of any fight from seiya fans.
All they do is make "claims" that hold no grounds and without evidence to back them up.
Magneto cant harm seiya because he has a divine force field that Magnetos power doesnt go trough. lol


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 11, 2010)

T-Pein should be more like Darth Nihilus. Maybe then he wouldn't have such a bad rep.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 11, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> kewl!
> do you have a scan to back this up?
> And Seiya got hurt by falling down from a few feet off the ground lol
> And saying
> ...



No he got hurt because fucking Hades hit him with an attack, do you even fucking know Hades fucking is? no fo course not, otherwise this thread wouldn'thave been going on this long if you had actually read Saint Seiya/Knights of the Zodiac.



T-Pein said:


> No scan to show this happened. Your post useless
> Now if you got nothing to contribute to this thread don't post
> So far you have contributed nothing but spam



Sttrange that's all you've posted as well spam, and annoying drivel.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 11, 2010)

blueblip said:


> T-Pein, really, why don't you first read up in Saint Seiya before arguing? Someone did post a link to the respect thread, which basically lists all the combat feats (with scans) of the Sain Seiya story. It saves you the effort of having to actually read the whole manga. Once you've read that, come back and argue. It would help give you a better perspective on Seiya's abilities.
> 
> The problem here is you really have no knowledge on SS, and are trying to argue against it for a character you like. You actually think people will take you seriously when you try to pass of knowledge on a topic you only have half knowledge off? And how on earth can you make a valid argument if you don't know the series? What is your basis for countering an argument against Seiya when you know nothing about him?
> 
> ...


and strings, you forgot the strings


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 11, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> No he got hurt because fucking Hades hit him with an attack, do you even fucking know Hades fucking is? no fo course not, otherwise this thread wouldn'thave been going on this long if you had actually read Saint Seiya/Knights of the Zodiac.



Dont be silly of course I know who he is ^.^

Also did u miss this?


*Spoiler*: _Superior Magneto Knowledge_ 




So far Seiya is just a Human that follows the laws of the world
he has blood, needs to breathe,he is affected by gravity, he is affected by light he is affected my magnetism!.
Even with the god cloth he is still vulnerable to non physical forces
He got shoved to a distance by hades just with a wave of his hand
Kinda like How magneto shoves people like The Thing or Colossus  ^.^
Look at him bleeding...


He can be defeated by Magneto by using any of the examples I gave.
How can magneto be defeated?
No one has said how.
Magneto has many many ways of stopping Seiya from doing a move and I listed them.
He also has many ways Of killing him and I listed them.
All backed by scans
You guys got nothing but


he moves faster than light
He has a divine aura that protects him from gravity,magnetism, and magnetos Powers*
He doesn't need to breathe *

*with no evidence

Oh and bluedip
Magnetism is there regardless so Mags still has control of them


As Marvel says Mags is "the most powerful being on earth"
As the Master of Magnetism, he can lift, move, and alter objects through magnetic force, Alter the Earth's magnetic field which extends into space as the magnetosphere, and increase his own strength.He can also perceive the world around himself solely as patterns of magnetic and electrical energy. He can also perceive the natural magnetic auras surrounding living beings, as well.He can also achieve a wide range of other effects such as project or manipulate any form of energy that is related to the electromagnetic spectrum.

Magneto controls the entire EM spectrum

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img451.imageshack.us/img451/3257/magelectromagnetic3gu.jpg




He can fire and absorb bolts of electricity and magnetic force, reverse lasers and other forms of radiation or energy

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img486.imageshack.us/img486/7603/page15ys6.jpg




He also can control lighting 

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/4638/magbettercontroloflightingthen.jpg




Can Turn the Earth off
Magneto blanketed the entire globe with a self-generated electro-magnetic pulse that caused widespread devastation

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img279.imageshack.us/img279/3365/magcutsaswath8vm.jpg




Earth Powers
Magneto can cause earthquakes and open up the earth

*Spoiler*: __ 




Link removed




Metallic Bonding
this allows Magneto to blend metallic alloys with the earth, water,essentially any surface and even air (HoM).

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/4233/magfusesmetal13lp.jpg




Launcher
Magneto can surroud someone with earth or Metal and launch them away

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img116.imageshack.us/img116/1784/newmutants04014jc4.jpg




*Gravity* 
Seya wont be able to do nothing while he is floating like a n00b

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img285.imageshack.us/img285/2884/magreflectspsychicpowerandreve.jpg



*
Speed*
Faster than The speed of Cyclops Optic blast= speed of light

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img79.imageshack.us/img79/1577/magneto3hz4.jpg





Matter Manipulation: 
Magneto is able to manipulate matter even to the subatomic level
not limited to objects with metallic properties and is able to manipulate objects with non metallic properties like wood, stone, plastics etc. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/9286/magfusesmetal2nx9.jpg





Blood control
Magneto can also remove a body's iron molecules 
Every living being has at least traces of iron in their blood
Mags uses this to  manipulate the iron-enriched blood-flow to one's brain to induce aneurysms or unconsciousness or just shred them to pieces,He can also use it to stop someone from moving.

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/940/magripsapartneo7do.jpg



He also ripped Apocalypsed in half by doing this 

*Spoiler*: __ 





Link removed



Magneto has also used iron molecules in the blood to immobilize crowds 
If he really wanted he could have killed them.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Link removed



Here he uses his force field to immobilise people

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img162.imageshack.us/img162/8932/magneto2qd2.jpg[/



control ferrous particles in the air to create a sphere were you die 

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a140/MightilyOats/Magneto88.jpg



invisibility
Mags can become invisible by deflecting visible light around his body.

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img53.imageshack.us/img53/4339/tnoticehim9ea.jpg



Magnetic Flight

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img486.imageshack.us/img486/7603/page15ys6.jpg




Magneto can also use his powers to create a traversable wormhole between two points in space 

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/7079/excalibur0822gi2.jpg





*Magnetos Force Field*
Magneto can erect electro-magnetic force fields with a high degree of impenetrability...
His field has taken multiple Avengers or X-men, as well as Phoenix, Thor, She Hulk, and even Galactus.


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/8553/magfiresstonesshield7jj.jpg



energy attacks 
Captain Universe Spider-Man’s powers deflected like a bug

*Spoiler*: __ 





Link removed



Protons

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/6231/magcontrolsphotons0ki.jpg



He can also take Phoenix's Full power blasts

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img371.imageshack.us/img371/9142/magtakesphoenixblast7nn.jpg



he can take nukes as well

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img484.imageshack.us/img484/3455/magtakesamegatonbomb9cn.jpg




Even without his shield he was able to take a full power energy assault from 

Bishop who had absorbed the energies of all  the X men

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img68.imageshack.us/img68/9531/magtakesallenergyofxmen3gi.jpg





And even nukes 

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img107.imageshack.us/img107/3559/magtakespain1fh.jpg





*Seiya is too fast argument*

As long as there is air,gravity,earth and seiya has blood then his speed is nothing.

*blood*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Air*

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Earth*

*Spoiler*: __ 







*Natural Forces*

*Gravity*


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img285.imageshack.us/img285/2884/magreflectspsychicpowerandreve.jpg





*Reactions*
Faster than The speed of Cyclops Optic blast= speed of light

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img79.imageshack.us/img79/1577/magneto3hz4.jpg







*Divine Cloth's Aura Argument*


First of all If needles can harm someone who is wearing a cloth then I am a 100% that Magnetos waves will too.

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/8613/601u.jpg




Also Magneto has the power to control any type of cloth
But its made of "god" material Of Cosmo!
It doesnt matter what it is made as long as it has atoms and Metal 
Here he controls Mjolnir A tool of Gods

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a140/MightilyOats/Magneto87.jpg




Mags can see force and energy on a subatomic level. 
He can also rearrange matter on a subatomic level.

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/364/magnetoripslogansadamantiumoutqy9.jpg

Link removed




This is what happens to Seiya even tough he has a god cloth

Mags Rips the iron out of Seiya's blood. God cloth useless

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a140/MightilyOats/UltMag2.jpg




He gets bonded with Metal, god Cloth and all 

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/4233/magfusesmetal13lp.jpg




Sent into the earths Core.God cloth useless


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img116.imageshack.us/img116/1784/newmutants04014jc4.jpg





He can trow him to outer space.God cloth useless

*Spoiler*: __ 





Link removed.

jpg




Trap Seiya inside an Iron sphere generated by the airs ferrous particles Cutting Seiyas Air supply. God Cloth useless

*Spoiler*: __ 











Trap him in a blackHole. God Cloth useless


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/7079/excalibur0822gi2.jpg




Reverse the polarity of the electrical charges in Seiya's nervous system. God Cloth useless.

Increase/decrease the intensity of the charges. God cloth useless.

 Randomly spike Seiya's nervous system to give him a seizure. God Cloth useless




Its pretty Clear Magneto takes this one




^ that shows exactly why Magneto wins


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 11, 2010)

Mother of God, so damn long. None of those things will hurt Seiya at most they'll basically just tickles him. 

And yes I see the goddamn picture of him bleeding, that has already been addressed.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 11, 2010)

Hades could telekinetically move a solar system while not even at his strongest. Seiya is still massively faster than magneto and he can revive thanks to the 8th sense. Seiya can injure Hades a universal, do you think Magneto's shields can withstand that?

No stop, blatant trolling is not funny. You are not Jplaya.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 11, 2010)

The only thing being presently shown is more fan fiction from T-Pein.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 11, 2010)

^ cant read but I'm 100% sure it didn't contribute to this thread at all



Emperor Joker said:


> Mother of God, so damn long.



oh now i see
My Magneto Knowledge is too vast that you just ignore and post without being informed
Nice...
That probably explains this



Emperor Joker said:


> None of those things will hurt Seiya at most they'll basically just tickles him.



Can you explain why?
oh thats right 
you cant...




Tranquil Fury said:


> Hades could telekinetically move a solar system while not even at his strongest.



And?
Magneto can move the earth
Regardless that is a Hades feat (with no scan) not a Seiya one.




> Seiya is still massively faster than magneto



Yeh I know
thats why magneto stops his movements:amazed



> and he can revive thanks to the 8th sense



lmfao he doesn't revive
dont lie
He just comes back to his body from the the underworld,
If his body is torn because of molecular destruction he cant regenerate his body.....
and If you cant disprove me do it by posting evidence of it happening,
And he going to the underworld willingly and coming back to his unharmed body doesn't count.
8th sense doesn't give him regeneration lulz!



> Seiya can injure Hades a universal, do you think Magneto's shields can withstand that?



Probably but just to be safe magneto stops Seiyas attacks 
As long as there is air,gravity,earth and seiya has blood then his speed & punches are nullified.



> No stop, blatant trolling is not funny. You are not Jplaya.



Im not a troll, that is libel
Im just following standard procedure
and being a respectful member
And idk who that is nor do I care


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 11, 2010)

lol can't read


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 11, 2010)

This message is hidden because *Darth Nihilus* is on your ignore list

^dude if you want to tell me something do it by PM and stop spamming 
---------------------------------------------------

Further evidence that Magneto really is the Master of the the Entire EM spectrum


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 11, 2010)

Dude, you should really stop posting.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Mar 11, 2010)

Why did this shit reach 7 pages.

And T-pein, why do you keep ignoring the threads linked to you by the other members regarding feats on Seiya?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 11, 2010)

Lina Inverse said:


> And T-pein, why do you keep ignoring the threads linked to you by the other members regarding feats on Seiya?



I already Posted why magneto wins and backed up my claims
If they want to say why not then they got to do the same


----------



## Id (Mar 11, 2010)

> Probably but just to be safe magneto stops Seiyas attacks
> As long as there is air,gravity,earth and seiya has blood then his speed & punches are nullified.



Magneto can not neutralize Seiya by those means, the Divine Cloth would protect him from it.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Mar 11, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> I already Posted why magneto wins and backed up my claims


Yeah you did. 

And in return, the others should also have their say as to why _they_ think Seiya would win.



T-Pein said:


> If they want to say why not then they got to do the same



And that's exactly what they were doing. By posting said links to feats on Seiya.

But you keep ignoring them.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Mar 11, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> I already Posted why magneto wins and backed up my claims
> If they want to say why not then they got to do the same



you put them all on ignore


----------



## Id (Mar 11, 2010)

Closing topic.


----------



## Id (Mar 11, 2010)

In after lock.

PS - Tenbu Horin!


----------

